# Онемение рук, ног, лица. Чёрные точки в глазах, хруст в шее



## Инулик (3 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день!!!У меня такой случай. 3 месяца назад начались проблемы со здоровьем.Сначала заболел желудок и кишечник,болело около двух недель.Похудела на 5 кг,при весе 49 кг.Кишечник привели в порядок и началось онемение.Начали неметь руки,ноги,лицо.Головокружение.Иногда печёт и звенит в голове.В глазах появились черные точки,ниточки.Постоянная боль в области шеи,она сильно напряжена,при поворотах хрустит.Когда опускаю голову вниз,боль по всему позвоночнику.Кожа на некоторых участках кожи жжет и покалывает.Делали МРТ головы и шейного отдела позвоночника (1,5 тесла мощность). МРТ головы-органической патологии не выявлено.Низкое расположение миндалин мозжечка (2мм).Шейный отдел- МР картина дегеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузии С3/С4, С5/С6. Остеофиты С3-С7 позвонков.Признаки артроза унковертебральных сусиавов 1-2 ст.Также делали рентген шейного отдела с функциональными пробами,там выявили нестабильность шейного отдела. Рентген поясничного отдела показал остеохондроз,остеофиты в нижнем сегменте грудного отдела позвоночника.Делала ЭЭГ-норма,ЭНМГ-норма. УЗДС МАГ-Выявили Ангиоспазма СМА,ПМА,ЗМА с обеих сторон..Ангиоспазма основной артерии.Высокое вхождение обеих ПА в костный канал.Сдавала анализ на сахар,биохимию,ТТГ -норма.Подскажите,что это может быть? Очень переживаю.Моё давление 90/60,пульс 86-90.


----------



## La murr (3 Ноя 2018)

@Инулик, Инна, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Masha romasha (10 Дек 2018)

@Инулик, вы были сегодня у невропатолог?Что он вам сказал?Мы с вами общались недавно в чужей теме.Мой случай похож на ваш.Снова ставят невроз?


----------



## Инулик (12 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha, была. И он тоже мне сказал,что это от нервов,говорит у вас ,как сэндвич  всё наложилось и ударило по организму.Только я всё равно волнуюсь,уж больно симптомы были сильно выражены.Как же хочется ему поверить.Мне казалось,что я справлялась и нервозное состояние, и бессонница появились после симптомов,у меня всё началось после истощения организма. Я даже ванну погорячее стала бояться принимать,потому что когда были симптомы в самом разгаре,у меня после сауны пятиминутной в ногах слабость сильная была несколько дней,может конечно не от неё,очень надеюсь.Доктор такой хороший,надеюсь,что он не ошибся.Как у вас дела?Как себя сейчас чувствуете?


----------



## Masha romasha (12 Дек 2018)

@Инулик, да у меня вообще это все 4 месяца непрекращаетса.(жжение ,онемение)Жжёт руки ,ноги иногда шею и лицо.Иногда сильно,иногда не очень.Руки немеют только ночью или днём когда сплю.Ноги кусочками небольшими,и ли же палец немеет.У меня доходило,что я мертвецким трупом пол дня лежала,от того что на солнце посижу.Укачивало в машине.Было плохо до одури.Я лежала в отделении неврологии в начале октября,это состояние прошло.А жжения и онемения как были так и остались.Еще спина болит в грудном отделе.Иногда руки и ноги болят.Дергаютса мышцы по телу.Так,что у меня симптомов побольше чем у вас и все равно  соматофорное лепят.Дай Бог чтоб оно так и было.Записалась еще на понедельник к профессору.Он сразу и невролог и психиатр.Посмотрим ,что скажет.

@Инулик, тоже смотрю у вас уже 4 месяца. Что то в принципе изменилось за это время? Чем то лечили вас?


----------



## Инулик (12 Дек 2018)

От онемений и жжения попробуйте в бассейн походить,должно помочь,хотя бы пару раз в неделю,в больнице я лежала из-за кишечника,а так все онемения и странные ощущения терпела дома,у меня сильно немели полностью ноги и после этого слабость,еле ходила,некоторые врачи ссылались на хондроз,кто-то говорил из-за истощения,так как я сильно похудела,не знаю у кого больше,у кого меньше симптомов,но их было очень много,что-то недописала.вчера когда легла спать пошла по телу какая-то вибрация,как это уже надоело.Таблеток и уколов много сделано,что помню группа витаминов Б,актовегин,берлитион,аэртал,пыталась церебро от него хуже стало звенеть в голове.Я тоже хочу верить,что это нервы,хоть и мало приятного,но им как-то можно будет противосстоять,главное успокоиться и перестать бояться,то что мы боимся,а это самое сложное,верить,что врачи правы,это же наши жизни,наше будущее.Я вам очень советую бассейн!!!

А чтобы успокоиться и спать ночами пила атаракс ,сейчас тираледжен.Кстати в разгар симптомов мне было очень тяжело сосредоточиться,прям жгло сильно в голове.


----------



## Masha romasha (12 Дек 2018)

@Инулик, да какой бассейн. Я из глухой деревухи. Ближайший бассейн в 100 км разве что. Летом на речку походила б, а так не сезон.


----------



## Инулик (12 Дек 2018)

Очень жаль,тогда  пешие прогулки,хотя бы 5 км.


----------



## Инулик (15 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha,вы пойдёте в понедельник к врачу?Напишите мне пожалуйста,что вам скажут.


----------



## Masha romasha (15 Дек 2018)

@Инулик, да "пойду".Поеду в Харьков ,а это 100 км от меня.Врачь Психоневролог,работает в институте неврологии и психиатрии.Я уже была в этом институте на консультации,в поликлинике.Но попала к молоденькой невропатологше.Недавно я нашла ,что доктор ведет частный прием в медицинском центре.Посмотрим ,что скажет.


----------



## Инулик (17 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha,вы ходили к врачу,как дела,что он вам сказал?Напишите пожалуйста.


----------



## Masha romasha (18 Дек 2018)

@Инулик, да .Что-то то по психике накатал и выписать антидепрессанты.Осмотр был минут 15.Сказал РС нет.Хз все-таки лет 30 работает в институте где все это каждый день у него на глазах в том числе и Рс.Попьюсь препараты посмотрю ,что из этого выйдет.А от онемеющих рук массажи попробую поделать.


----------



## Инулик (18 Дек 2018)

Будем надеяться, что это психика так с нами играет. Давайте на связи будем с вами.


----------



## Инулик (18 Дек 2018)

@Masha romasha, Вы начали пить антидепрессанты?


----------



## Masha romasha (18 Дек 2018)

Пока не начала, еще не купила.


----------



## Инулик (3 Янв 2019)

@Masha romasha, здравствуйте,вы начали курс антидепрессантов?


----------



## Elka66 (3 Янв 2019)

На вирус Эпштейн Барра сдайте анализы методом ПЦР в крови и соскоб из почти рта. Субфибрилитет есть


----------



## Masha romasha (4 Янв 2019)

@Инулик, да начала.Пока все симптомы на месте.


----------



## Весёлый (5 Янв 2019)

УЗДС МАГ-Выявили Ангиоспазма СМА,ПМА,ЗМА с обеих сторон.
Как вариант, нарушение кровообращения, из-за этого:


Инулик написал(а):


> началось онемение.Начали неметь руки,ноги,лицо.Головокружение.Иногда печёт и звенит в голове.В глазах появились черные точки,ниточки


Нет ли в заключении УЗДГ брахиоцефальных артерий угловой деформации и снижения магистрального кровотока?
Так же спазм сосудов вполне может вызвать нервная система (стресс, депрессия).
Проверялся ли уровень гемоглобина и свертываемость крови.


----------



## Инулик (5 Янв 2019)

@Elka66, да,температура всегда 37,2,но у меня и тонзиллит хронический.На вирус Эпштейн Барра не сдавала,хотя герпес простого типа повышен.А этот Эпштейн Барра может давать такие симптомы?

@Шура Балаганов, врач узи написал только про ангиоспазма сосудов,про брахиоцефальные артерии ничего не сказал.Гемоглобин в норме,свертываемость крови не проверялась.

@Masha romasha, очень надеюсь,что лекарства подействуют,я пью тираледжен,пока в ногах сильная слабость остаётся,напрягает очень,боль в животе никак не отстанет,в глазах сетка,9 го иду к окулисту.


----------



## Elka66 (5 Янв 2019)

@Инулик, сама разбираюсь,с онемениями и подёргиваниями и лимфоузлами и вирусами,в январе иммунолог сказала пересдать на все с первого по шестой.Сходите на форум Эпштейн барр,почитайте


----------



## Инулик (5 Янв 2019)

@Elka66, Спасибо, вам большое за участие.

@Masha romasha, приветствую вас,как ваше самочувствие?Сегодня прошла мрт головного мозга,так как прошло полгода,Слава Богу всё чисто,только этими симптомами я себя доканываю,сейчас беспокоит общая слабость,сильная слабость в ногах и боль в животе,очень изводит это состояние,скорее всего пойду проходить курс психотерапии и если понадобиться курс антидепрессантов.


----------



## Инулик (15 Янв 2019)

@Ljibov_Lobanova, Спасибо Большое)))


----------



## Anatoliy89 (6 Фев 2019)

Если активны вирусы герпеса, то обязательно будут повышены лимфоциты в общем анализе крови.

Да, и официальная медицина говорит, что эти вирусы есть у всех и их сдерживает наш иммунитет. Реактивироваться они могут только при иммунодефиците (вич, спид).

Сдайте общий анализ крови в любом случае, он очень информативен. Сюда результаты тоже выложите


----------

